# african nymph



## *RYAN* (Nov 2, 2005)

my L4 Sphodromantis centralia started acting weird today seems she is moving rather slowly and not even looking at prey that goes right past her ..... I gave her the last cricket of the batch i had for a month i hope she didnt get sick from it do you think it may be that she is going to moult ?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Lan (Nov 2, 2005)

sounds like it. when was the last time you fed it?


----------



## *RYAN* (Nov 2, 2005)

I feed her every other day shes been doing great .. i just thought about it and shes due for a moult anytime so i think that may be it ... i hope thats it


----------



## lullaby10 (Nov 2, 2005)

Same thing happend to my Hierodula parviceps and she ended up moulting.


----------



## *RYAN* (Nov 3, 2005)

woooo ... she moulted into i think L4 just now and shes looking great came out perfect ... and the little sheild on her back is now showing up


----------

